#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Higher Education Planning

## insofe

Most people trying to go abroad for higher studies are utterly confused  about what universities to apply to based on various performance metrics  such as their GRE scores, academic performance in college, etc. Worse  still, many just randomly apply to universities. This is compounded by  the fact that there is no single criterion that is used for admission,  which is dependent on the overall personality of the applicant.

Visit http://beyond.insofe.edu.in/category/buildingcareer/higher-education/ to know how to do your planning.





  Similar Threads: Higher Education Planning Higher Education Planning Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System Funding For Higher Education in the US

----------

